# Proud of myself



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm less than a week from the divorce. 
stbxh and I were discussing something. I was able to say: "You are glaring at me and I have no idea what that means." Then I realized that that was normal behavior before we were separated. Can't wait!


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

good for you! it sounds like you've realized divorce is a good thing for you. you deserve better.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations. My D just went through. Heaven!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh you guys are making me jealous, I'm being impatient I know.. and he's being all nice to me, he's up to something 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Oh you guys are making me jealous, I'm being impatient I know.. and he's being all nice to me, he's up to something
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't trust him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Not as far as I could throw him love
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

No one could have told me a few months ago that I would feel as I do today. Guess you never know how strong you can be until you have to. Looking forward to ending this and starting a new chapter.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks all. It's been over a year to get to this point. Even though I still have issues (and Lord knows stbxh does) I am getting stronger every day. Slowly healing, although am surprised at times by things which upset me which shouldn't. Finding myself again. Thinking I might start dating (which he hasn't stopped doing) I see the good. His constant scorn toward me eroded a part of myself which I didn't even know was missing.


----------

